# Android Market for TouchPad LEGALLY



## hacksniper (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello everybody,

To fulfill my curiosity, I have scoured the internet to find ways to obtain the Android Market and associated apps legally for TouchPad once the first release for public consumptions is available but I have not been able to find anything of significance.

It seems as though if a device is moded, and the apps are backed up they can be restored.
Unfortunately touchpad never came with these apps so that is out the picture.

If an individual owns the apps on another android device, can that individual move those apps to the touchpad legally?

I am not extremely familiar with the legalities associated with Googles Licensing agreements for the Market and associated apps, but if somebody may shed some incite, or even better a legal work around, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

In the amazing world of Android, you purchase apps on your Google account, so if you buy an application on one device, once you sign in on another device you may use your app on any device you want. Make sense?


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Goo inside me brother.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

I've moved apps across 3 different phones at this point as I've upgraded...

Others many more than I have.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Just use the same Gmail account on all your Android devices.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

cobjones said:


> Goo inside me brother.


I think this is the correct answer and everybody else is answering a different question.

http://goo-inside.me/gapps/


----------



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

I was going to ignore the comment of "Goo inside me" because I thought it was something pervy...


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I think this is the correct answer and everybody else is answering a different question.
> 
> http://goo-inside.me/gapps/


I was trying to figure out why EVERYbody was talking about how to install apps, when the OP clearly asked how to install the actual MARKET.

I had wondered about how to install the market as well, since all of the hacked roms that I have used so far included the market as part of the package.


----------



## hacksniper (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah... I was referring to Google's proprietary software (gmail, market, maps, etc.) which Google seems to have some licensing regulations on. I believe Cyanogen got into some mild heat over this topic a couple years ago, the agreed fix was to backup and restore the Google proprietary apps instead of distributing them with the rom. Is http://goo-inside.me/gapps/ considered a "legal" distribution point for these applications? Or is it the "shady" one that has been ignored by Google?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Yup, it'll probably be the Universal 10110828 version at the top... same as the Nook Color. If not, they'll let us know.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Vending.apk is the market incase no one here knows  which is in just about every zip on goo-inside.me/gapps/


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

hacksniper said:


> Yeah... I was referring to Google's proprietary software (gmail, market, maps, etc.) which Google seems to have some licensing regulations on. I believe Cyanogen got into some mild heat over this topic a couple years ago, the agreed fix was to backup and restore the Google proprietary apps instead of distributing them with the rom. Is http://goo-inside.me/gapps/ considered a "legal" distribution point for these applications? Or is it the "shady" one that has been ignored by Google?


1: install cm7
2: push/install gapps
3: download maps, gmail.... Blah blah blah
4: enjoy

google really doesn't care, they are real lax because they know that the more people using market means more people who will buy apps and then buy phones they can transfer apps too as well.

visit market.android.com if you have any questions about google making all those apps public and dowmloadabke


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

"kilokahn said:


> I was going to ignore the comment of "Goo inside me" because I thought it was something pervy...


I'm sorry... I was being a smart***.

Sometimes google is a little difficult to use to find an answer that is black and white.

The above links will send you to google's apps. I believe they just turn an eye, because if they pursued to have them removed they know we would just torrent them.


----------



## hacksniper (Oct 4, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> 1: install cm7
> 2: push/install gapps
> 3: download maps, gmail.... Blah blah blah
> 4: enjoy
> ...


This is what I was looking for, thanks a bunch! Very helpful!


----------

